# root ball size pics?



## widairyfarms (Nov 7, 2014)

Can anyone take some pics of a full grown plant root ball? Soil hopefully but hydro would be fine too.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is a plant that was grown in a 7 gallon container. The main root ball after I broke away the loose dirt was about 2 gallons. 

View attachment rootball-1.jpg


View attachment rootball-2.jpg


----------



## widairyfarms (Nov 7, 2014)

So I could grow two nice plants in a five gallon container?


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 7, 2014)

Never put more than 1 plant per container.

I find a 2 to 3 gallon pot to be a nice medium. 7 was bigger than I needed and 1 gallon just doesn't seem to be enough for me.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 12, 2014)

This is a male I had to chunk had not been flowered yet but that is a five gallon container so you can see why you would not want two plants in there  

View attachment GEDC9747.jpg


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a northern light auto that I grew in a 20L bubble bucket. 

View attachment indica-roots-feb5.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 23, 2014)

:stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

